# Louisiana Herf anybody??



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

don juan cigar company in baton rouge is hosting a la flor dominicana tasting event ($5 gets you a lfd stick and a $5 coupon...should i state the obvious?) on thursday may 17th from 5-8 they're gonna have drinks, snacks and door prizes. myself and a couple of buds are gonna go and i wanted to extend an invite for all the La BOTL's for a herf. Any takers?


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

If work doesn't keep me in N.O. I'm going to try to make it. A co-worker and I were talking about it this morning. Its a long shot however.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

bump again...thursday 5/17....let's do this:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

bump....tomorrow afternoon guys.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BUMP for the don to the juan. :tu it's happening tonite!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

ok guys if anyone shows up i'll be wearing a blue polo shirt. my name is Joel.


----------



## fritz20 (May 9, 2007)

I guess I missed you up there. I did not get off work till late, but I did make it. Picked up some nice sticks and talked cigars with a few folks. We need to try for another Herf. Don Juan would be a good place. Good smokes, leather couches, and a 60" Plasma on the wall. What more could you ask for!!


----------

